# How to tell if a newborn has a temp without a thermometer?!



## alasia

Is there a way?

A thermometer is one of those things I meant to buy but kept putting off 'until later' - then forgot about...now I'm regretting it as my 2 week old seems to have a cold and I'm paranoid he'll get a fever and me not know!

He's always been snuffly since birth but for the past 2 days has been sneezing out snot - can't see anything in his nostrils but there's a lot coming out with every sneeze, I keep getting covered in it :wacko:

He's still feeding well, skin colour is normal, no rash etc and he's the same sleep-wise as he's always been' sleeping most of the day apart from waking every 2 hours for feeds. He's been awake since 7 and seems happy enough though, his last feed was at 7.30am.

He felt a bit warm overnight (3am ish) and this morning so I've got him in just a nappy with the window open, but ventilation isn't great in this house and it tends to be a bit stuffy (only one window in the entire house opens, and it's only a small one!). He feels warm if I put my wrist on his chest, forehead or tummy but if I feel the same spots with my mouth (putting my lips on his skin) they feel cooler. Not sure which bit of me is feeling the correct temperature..but anyway he only feels warm, not boiling hot or anything.
His legs, arms and face are cooler.

Oh - and he just had one runnier-than-normal bowel movement, his poos have been fine all this time.

So - first of all how hot would he be if he had a temperature, does anyone know? 

Secondly, should I phone the GP and try and get them to do a home visit? I can't get out of the house easily as I have a 3 yr old and 4 year old as well and no childcare as my parents (usual babysitters) are moving house today and uncontactable until the morning.

I hate asking questions like this on forums when most people probably would just take them to the doctor or even hospital, but what do you think?


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Ermmm its pretty hard to tell without a thermometer. I just put my fingers behind LO's neck or under her arm pit area and if it feels hot I get the thermometer out, if you are truely concerned I would either get a thermometer or visit/ring your GP xx


----------



## a_c

It's really tough to tell. you just need to know your baby's normal temp (by feel I guess) feel back of neck or middle of back.


----------



## alasia

Thanks, I know it's difficult to tell :)

Oh and I'm definitely getting a thermometer asap.

He's in a long sleeved bodysuit now and still a fairly normal temperature - well definitely not hot, anyway.

He was sick (brought up about half an ounce of milk) about 10 mins ago which isn't unusual for him but I think I'll phone the GP anyway -can't be too careful can you.

Thanks for the replies :flower:


----------

